# dog box fans



## tex530 (Feb 18, 2007)

I have a fibergalss cap on the back of my truck with the dog boxes built into the truck. The boxes are up againist the cab I have not been happy with the amount of airflow even with two 12volt fans going I was entertaining the idea of putting some kind of exhaust fan in the roof of the cap to try and get some more air flow going I checked out some fans made by some companies that make toppers and trailers How much to those fans hang down into the dog boxes Has anybody attempted anything like this


----------



## moduckin (Nov 2, 2004)

You can buy a 700 watt power inverter for under $100, then buy any house hold fan at wal-mart and it will move a lot of air. Plus you can watch tv or run other items when you get bored. Get a deep cycle marine battery and save wear and tear on you vehicle battery. Good luck


----------



## sportsman (Aug 2, 2005)

I was looking at this...
http://www.12voltfan.com/


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I don't have one, but have seen several in action. They put out a lot of air.
For the price, I think they're a good deal. Watch your battery though.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

moduckin said:


> You can buy a 700 watt power inverter for under $100, then buy any house hold fan at wal-mart and it will move a lot of air. Plus you can watch tv or run other items when you get bored. Get a deep cycle marine battery and save wear and tear on you vehicle battery. Good luck


That is what I am doing now. Works great. I have a box fan behind the crates and two clip on fans that are at the front of the crates.


----------



## sportsman (Aug 2, 2005)

How long will a deep cycle battery last before it needs to be charged? Lett's assume 2 fans and a few hours a day every day.


----------

